# Feel free kayak reviews



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Been looking into getting a fishing kayak. I'm 5'11" 250lb. I plan on fishing rivers and Erie and Sandusky bay and east and west harbor. I do not want to spend more than $1000. 

I'm looking at the feel free line of fishing kayaks. I'm between the moken 12.5 and the lure 11. Anyone have any experience with those kayaks. Or can u recommend a different kayak. Thank you.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I got a Jackson cuda 12 had it on Erie several times had it on small slower streams. Very pleased


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a lure 10 and it paddles great. Lots of built ins so few mods needed. If you are fishing bigger water I would go with the 11 or 13.5. Jackson makes some nice kayaks as well. Several nice ones on sale in the Marketplace


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I had the Moken 12.5 but I didnt have the room to keep 2 so i had to sell it but surely regret it. It was by the best thing on the water especially lake Erie. It will take 4 ftr with no problems as long you are an experienced kayaker. Stay away from shorter kayak as you want a longer one to cover more water with efficiency.
If I do get another kayak then it would be a Wildys Tarpon 16!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

husky_jerk said:


> Been looking into getting a fishing kayak. I'm 5'11" 250lb. I plan on fishing rivers and Erie and Sandusky bay and east and west harbor. I do not want to spend more than $1000.
> 
> I'm looking at the feel free line of fishing kayaks. I'm between the moken 12.5 and the lure 11. Anyone have any experience with those kayaks. Or can u recommend a different kayak. Thank you.


I have the moken 12.5 and the moken 10 light. They both have a lot of things I really like. For instance the wheel in the keel is awesome, as are the molded in handles. Both are very stable, and both hold a lot of gear. I regularly use mine to paddle out to spots and camp for the night while flathead fishing. I would buy them both again, only downside is that the 12.5 is slower than the 10 light. As I've never paddled anything else I cant compare speed to any other brand, except to say my buddies old town sit in yak and he smokes me. I'd have a heart attack trying to keep up with him. Lastly I'm 6'6 265lbs and fit in both fine.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm on the other end of the spectrum with my yaks. I have touring kayaks. My go to is a Wilderness Systems Tsunami 14 with a rudder. No it's not a fishing kayak but I've rigged up two rod holders and have a deck bag for my lures. This is a narrow yak so not much storage room except in the sealed compartments. But to access these you have to get out of your yak. The rudder is great for keeping me straight or steering though things. I don't always fish or if the fishing is bad I paddle. This is where this yak shines. It's fast. I smoke my brother who has a Jakson. Almost twice the speed. This yak is around 55lbs without any gear. For me I just carry my yak to the water by myself. I just tried out a new portage yoke last weekend. I loaded up the yak with my gear threw it on my shoulders and carried it a couple hundred yards to the river. 

So you my want to decide if all you will do is fish or will you use it for paddeling? 

I have another yak it's a Pungo 120 that's wider and has more cockpit room. I plan to mount a couple rod holders this winter and try it this spring for fishing. Mainly because of the room I have in the cockpit.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Give the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 a look. You should be able to get one in your price range in the post xmas sales..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

homepiece said:


> Give the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 a look. You should be able to get one in your price range in the post xmas sales..


Ditto


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 199438


Is that the one that was selling on craigslist columbus for a fantastic price? I almost bought it to keep as a second to my current one, for friends, my wife, etc.

I got mine from super cheap off craigslist.. and luckily it matches my truck.
https://www.instagram.com/p/9ALle2E68G/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

homepiece said:


> Is that the one that was selling on craigslist columbus for a fantastic price? I almost bought it to keep as a second to my current one, for friends, my wife, etc.
> 
> I got mine from super cheap off craigslist.. and luckily it matches my truck.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/9ALle2E68G/


Nope...got it at feild and stream


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Really like my Lure 13.5
It is heavy but very stable and VERY comfy seat


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

+1 on the Lure 13.5.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ocean trident 11


----------

